# Deformed Fry?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Question: What should I do with deformed fry? I have some Danios whith extreme spinal deformities. While they can still swim, nobody will buy/take them. I have the option of keeping them, but would you guys cull them if you were me?
I'll attach a pic. Right smack dab in the middle of the group you can see one of the less extreme fry, but still noticeable. I'm going to separate the deformed ones tonight or tomorrow and try to get better pics.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If I had spare space, I would keep any deformed fry I produced (as long as they can swim and eat). Otherwise I'd cull - probably use as feeders.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I tend to let my deformed bettas live, being that they have more of an individual personality than most other species of fish, and once they start to recognise me, I find it extremely difficult to cull them. This is of course, if the deformity in question has no bearing on quality of life. 

However, with other species of fish, I will cull deformed fry.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have never kept danios, so don't know their behavior. But live bearers and angel fish, can live peacefully with deformed members - as long as they can swim fairly normally (can dash away when needed).


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Managed to catch two of the weaker ones (MAN they are fast. Forgot how fast they were until I realized I had spent two hours trying to catch them!). They were pretty stressed and obviously aren't getting a ton of food as they are pretty skinny, though the deformed spine makes them look way worse. I think if I were to do a deformed-only tank with no other fast moving fish they would be fine, but there are a couple with SBD problems that I'll try to treat and If not, cull.

ETA: it is most likely from severe inbreeding. The four fish who produced these guys look okay but have almost nonexistent spoonheads. Whatever generation the fry are the spoon head came out majorly.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

They are cuties though. I hate that the deformity ended up being a dominant trait for that set of fry. Like you said, not unusual to see things pop up from generations of breeding.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

There's are probably 6-10 of them in the 20 with the biggest babies, one or two with severe SBD, another in the 10, and probably many more in the fry tubs. 

Note: this was an unplanned spawn... woke up one day and there were 300+ fry in my 3G Kritter Keeper.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

That would be something to wake up to 😲


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Mhm. It was a case of "I thought they were just severely bloated"... Turns out they were eggy and leaving them in a bare-bottomed tank caused them to spawn. How they didn't eat the eggs, I have no clue. I kinda wish they would've because these fry are a lot of work, but it's good practice for future betta spawns.


----------

